# Stuffed Flounder over Broccoli Rabe



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

*Serves 2*

Get yourself one bunch of Broccoli Rabe. Trim 1" off of the stalk. Blanch Broccoli Rabe in boiling water for 2 minutes (no need to chop before cooking). Remove and drain. place Broccoli Rabe into saute pan with: Olive Oil, Red Pepper Flake and 4 cloves of minced garlic. Sautee Rabe until garlic is soft (about 4 minutes). Place the Rabe and the contents of the saute pan into a glass/oven safe bowl.

lightly salt and pepper 4 fillets of flounder. Set aside for a minute.

In another bowl add, 1 minced white onion, half of a red bell pepper and half of a green bellpepper both minced). To this add One lb of chopped, veined, peeled shrimp and the zest of one lemmon. 

Spoon shrimp/pepper mixture onto flounder fillets and roll. Place stuffed flounder onto the broccoli rabe. Cover the dish with the remaining shrimp stuffing. Cover all of this with one cup of grated parmessian cheese.



















This recipe also works very well with London Broil









Broccoli Rabe absorbs flavors very well.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Forgot to mention that you'll need to place fish/rabe into 350 oven for 30 minutes


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That picture of the steamy, juicy, london broil is makin' my mouth water... nice stuff man! I'll have to give this a try.


----------

